
Ask HN: Alternative to OAuth for Gmail Automation? - nullundefined
I have created a product in the email automation space and Google&#x27;s OAuth process finally got back me and told me I need a $15,000 to $75,000 assessment because we make requests to an external service (our own service).<p>Obviously as a side project&#x2F;business a large fee isn&#x27;t going to work considering the product makes zero money at the moment. Are there alternatives? Would it makes sense to stick with IMAP all the way?
======
verdverm
That assessment is an audit to make sure you are not compromising their users'
data or doing nefarious things. It's conducted by an external reviewer who
charges the fee.

It's now part of passing the test to be a Gmail / Gsuite extension. I doubt
there are viable alternatives if you want to be integrated to the point of
feeling native to the user.

Maybe a browser plugin?

Call it a cost of doing business, there are larger costs if you are successful
anyhow, so it's relative.

